# What kind of truck for a Boss 7.5



## flowerplower (Nov 22, 2008)

I just found this website and am thrilled to have found a plowing forum! I am a woman in my 40's who maintains a mile or so of camp road where I live year round. For the last three years I have plowed with a Boss plow on a Silverado 1500 but I'm ready for a new truck and am learning towards Titan or Tundra. Can anybody give me some direction about what to look for in a truck to make sure it operates well with my kind of plow? I have a lot of rough road to plow so need to make sure I have something strong and sturdy enough.

Many thanks!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Mary........that is the same set up i have (chevy and boss) it works fine for me, residential and light com.........why do you want to change?


Welcome to Plowsite

Do a search on chey 1500 you will see a ton of M


----------



## flowerplower (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for responding. My Chevy is on its last leg and needs to be replaced. That, coupled with the fact that there are good deals out there right now, make me ready move ahead and get something new. I havent been that happy with the Chevy mechanically and can get better service where I live on one of the imports, sorry to say. So, its just personal preference that I want a Tundra or Titan.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a Tundra with the 5.7. I know alot of people have Titans and they all hate them.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a brother that sells'm (Tundra's and Titans)

Email me if you want help, he can ship it anywhere you live.

Good luck


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have an '08 Tundra that I got 8 months ago, I like it so far. I wish that it didn't have so many computer dummy features like traction control, and etc. They get in the way during the winter on snow. If there's any snow whatsoever I have to put it in 4wd or the computer will kill the power to the wheels till they stop spinning at all. Other than that it's got a lot of power (4.7L) and has been able to do anything I've needed.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a 07 tundra w/a 5.7 and love it. fuel economy is good too. went from a 2500HD 6.0 and this truck has a ton of more power. As far as the traction control goes you just hit traction off and you have a "normal" truck.


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

mksuwndr;655843 said:


> I have a 07 tundra w/a 5.7 and love it. fuel economy is good too. went from a 2500HD 6.0 and this truck has a ton of more power. As far as the traction control goes you just hit traction off and you have a "normal" truck.


I've tried turning off the traction control off but it is too much of a pain to hold down the traction control button three times at three seconds each time, I just put it in 4WD instead.

Have you put a plow on it?


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

Np plow yet. I just work for a few friends that have plenty of equipment.  The toyota dealer here in town has a the bigger Snow-Way plow on a tundra for their lot and they love it.


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

I bet it would be alright, mine's a lease so that's not gonna happen. If it weren't, I wouldn't think hard about it.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

With all the frame problems Toyota has had I wouldn't touch one of their trucks for plowing with a 10 foot pole...


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

derekbroerse;658057 said:


> With all the frame problems Toyota has had I wouldn't touch one of their trucks for plowing with a 10 foot pole...


Yeah, and they made good on it to their owners. You've never seen a GM product with frame rot?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

If you are talking the Tacoma, sure they did... under pressure. But thats also because a very large percentage of them had failed frames... Of course a few abused ones will rot, any brand, but not in those numbers... THAT is engineering failure.

I'm also talking about the new Tundra's obviously understrength frame and how it flexes so badly when just running over potholes, they've been talking about it all over the internet. No, I don't own one, but from what I've seen on videos makes me glad I don't--it can only be worse when hanging 500-1000lbs off the nose...?


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

thats the problem with the internet, my friend owns 2 toyota dealerships and its kind of funny that toyota has no tech bullitins out for any issues. nore has he seen any issues. I use mine for commercial use and it out performs my 03 2500hd 6.0 hands down. They have plowed with their tundra that has operators in that obviously dont care because it is not their truck-no problems


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Its hard to argue with watching the video footage, search You Tube theres several. What do you do commercially? In what way does it outperform a 2500HD? 

I'm not saying don't buy one, I'm saying I won't buy one. Ask your friend about the paper thin tailgates failing when people load ATV's and lawnmowers with a ramp on them (buckling), camshaft failures on the 5.7L, u-joint and tranny issues... these are all beefs people have had over and over again as far as I've read... but as I said I've never gotten anywhere close to one, and never really cared to (because IMO they are an ugly truck to begin with).

As for whether or not they've had any frame trouble plowing, well, they've only been out for one season so its really hard to judge at this point.


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

To answer your questions, I hual a 7x14HD trailer loaded with 150 gal water tank and a hot water pressure washer and gear daily, and pull a 8500# camper. It out performs my old truck by better fuel economy, more power (will actually hold cruise at 70mph pulling in the hilly terrain I live in). I am not trying to sell you a toyata by any means was just stating my experience. As far as the tailgate goes Ive been loading my grizzley with no problems. Some times I think it has something to do with the operators. You cant fix stupid.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Not gonna argue on fixing stupid, LOL. 

By old truck, I'm thinking thats the difference right there, what year was it? Not really fair to compare say a 2000 or so truck to an 07 or 08, things changed alot in that time span and the newer one should be better. Current reports show Toyota as having the worst fuel economy of the bunch. Surprised to hear a 6.0 having trouble holding speed in hills... even if it is an older model. Alot of people rave about them as a powerhouse of a motor. Your pressure washer and gear doesn't sound very heavy, so probably dependant on gearing and such a lighter half-ton truck with a .3 litre smaller engine probably would get better mileage. The 8500lb camper sounds like about the most I'd dare pull with a half ton anything... but thats where I'd expect the heavier 2500HD to shine. Hmmm.

Anyways, I'm not in the market for a truck so I'm not gonna continue here. If Flowerpower gets good service at her local Toyo dealer and thats what she needs then thats a good place to start. The dealer can make or break any customer, regardless how good the product is.

I also heard a rumour that Nissan was looking to rebadge Dodge trucks as Nissans? Duno if that one's true...


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

old truck was an 03.


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

Flowerpower - Check the Boss plow website (linked at the top of this page). If your Boss plow is any heavier than a Sport Duty, Toyota and Nissan may not honor the warranty, espcially for any front-end problems. You don't say what year Silverado you have, but they are much improved over the last few years. Good luck.


----------

